# Lets liven this place up!



## riggs32 (Jul 27, 2011)

I started visiting this forum a few weeks ago, having been fed up with xda's constant flaming. I like the attitude people have here much more, I just wish there was more activity here! So I'll try and start things off, whats everyone been doing with their evo's lately? I just got mine, so I'm waiting on root.


----------



## Omgadroid (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been modding my rosie.apk 
And working on a hw powers Rom 
But lots of work to do root is what I need to test.......


----------



## ericbryce (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been waiting to root my wife's evo. I've been rooted since March. I'm running the latest miui build. When you guys get root I would suggest that rom its the best out there imho.


----------



## Omgadroid (Aug 13, 2011)

I like to run my own roms but that's just me


----------



## riggs32 (Jul 27, 2011)

What do you like best about miui? I've only ever tried sense based roms and cm7.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Just registered as well. Love the little green guy.

Primarily a CM7 user but have gone through a few different versions of MIUI. Very sexy ROM, lite and speedy and just as customizable as one would expect.

Always come running back to CyanogenMod though. Stick with what you know, I suppose.

XD

Oh, hai guyz!


----------



## ericbryce (Aug 13, 2011)

Miui is awesome. I like the fact that there's no app drawer. It's very sleek and vibrant. With all the themes out there you can mix and match all the different themes together and make it totally unique and personal. Give it a try for a few days. 1.8.12.1 is out now in rom manager. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

Been through a lot of roms but like most I kept coming back to cm.... I have been helping friends with Android and put cm7 on some friends devices.


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

This thread will indeed show signs of life when the Mynions arrive.... 

from my EVO 4G


----------



## rivertamer (Aug 22, 2011)

"DougJamal said:


> This thread will indeed show signs of life when the Mynions arrive....
> 
> from my EVO 4G


We are here Doug...... lol


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

I knew it was only a matter of time, my friend. I'm trying to get a feel for the threads already in place. It's quite different, but not bad at all, thus far.

from my EVO 4G


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

And now the Curmudgeon's here, too...

...the Mynions have officially arrived!!


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh so this is where the party's at? :grin:

EDIT: Guess not. :tongue3:


----------



## marriedman624 (Aug 23, 2011)

DougJamal said:


> This thread will indeed show signs of life when the Mynions arrive....
> 
> from my EVO 4G





Persnlmgr said:


> And now the Curmudgeon's here, too...
> 
> ...the Mynions have officially arrived!!





vanessaem said:


> Oh so this is where the party's at? :grin:
> 
> EDIT: Guess not. :tongue3:


Did someone say something about Mynions?? Well, I'm here, running Synergy RLS1 - Non-GMODE................working on a theme (it's taking forever)


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2011)

marriedman624 said:


> Did someone say something about Mynions?? Well, I'm here, running Synergy RLS1 - Non-GMODE................working on a theme (it's taking forever)


LOL...I'm working on a custom mod that's taking forever.

I can't wait to see what you're cooking up. :androidwink:


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

We more people in these forums, everyone is still on XDA


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2011)

ZombiiBite said:


> We more people in these forums, everyone is still on XDA


I don't know if I want all those XDA people on here though. Some of them can stay there. All the nice, cool and fun people are welcome. :grin3:

P.S. This site needs better smilies. :erm (1):
LOL!


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

and more of the mynions are here now, and i have to say i kinda like the smiles.... android style, its a nice touch and different.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2011)

solid said:


> and more of the mynions are here now, and i have to say i kinda like the smiles.... android style, its a nice touch and different.


I don't mind the android style, I just want to see more expressions. :smile3:
Nitpicky me.


----------



## solid (Aug 25, 2011)

vanessaem said:


> I don't mind the android style, I just want to see more expressions. :smile3:
> Nitpicky me.


well in that case i totally agree, love the style, but need more expressions.


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

vanessaem said:


> I don't know if I want all those XDA people on here though. Some of them can stay there. All the nice, cool and fun people are welcome. :grin3:
> 
> P.S. This site needs better smilies. :erm (1):
> LOL!


I guess you're right lol some of those people aren't the most helpful just trollin'


----------



## Linsalata28 (Aug 25, 2011)

"riggs32 said:


> I started visiting this forum a few weeks ago, having been fed up with xda's constant flaming. I like the attitude people have here much more, I just wish there was more activity here! So I'll try and start things off, whats everyone been doing with their evo's lately? I just got mine, so I'm waiting on root.


I've just joined as well I love xda but there is a lot of drama over there in the evo threads these days. I'm really liking the way this place is looking I'm sure its going to get better.

As for what I've been doing with my evo , I'm a big sense guy but trying to get more into aosp thats how I found this site through omfgb.

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## roscoenr (Aug 25, 2011)

Another mynion here to play

Swyped from my Orange Peeled Synergist EVO


----------



## jmacphee9 (Aug 22, 2011)

ericbryce said:


> I've been waiting to root my wife's evo. I've been rooted since March. I'm running the latest miui build. When you guys get root I would suggest that rom its the best out there imho.


assuming you are updated, miui is one of the best out there. check out cyanogen and synergy as well.


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

jmacphee9 said:


> assuming you are updated, miui is one of the best out there. check out cyanogen and synergy as well.


ran Synergy for two weeks and thought it was an awesome Sense rom, now I'm running the latest MIUI build and love it. I think come to realize I really enjoy AOSP roms :smile3:


----------



## DougJamal (Aug 22, 2011)

"ZombiiBite said:


> ran Synergy for two weeks and thought it was an awesome Sense rom, now I'm running the latest MIUI build and love it. I think come to realize I really enjoy AOSP roms :smile3:


Have you given SalvageMod v1.4 a try? It is my favorite AOSP rom. I use it with LauncherPro Plus, the sense LP theme and the miui app drawer.

from my EVO 4G via the RootzWiki Forums app


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

DougJamal said:


> Have you given SalvageMod v1.4 a try? It is my favorite AOSP rom. I use it with LauncherPro Plus, the sense LP theme and the miui app drawer.
> 
> from my EVO 4G via the RootzWiki Forums app


I've only had my Evo for 2 months and have been rooted for one and I'm only on my second rom


----------



## undarated (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone. I had to leave xda also so I'm hoping my stay here will be a better one. Oh btw, who's down with helping me finish my rom??? lol


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

"undarated said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone. I had to leave xda also so I'm hoping my stay here will be a better one. Oh btw, who's down with helping me finish my rom??? lol


I'd love to try lol, I'm learning the coding aspect now. Send me a pm if you don't mind a little noob help


----------

